

How I Made $19,000 on the App Store While Learning to Code - matthewj
http://nathanbarry.com/how-i-made-19000-on-the-app-store-while-learning-to-code

======
trevin
This is almost a year old. Previous discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3238834>

~~~
nathanbarry
Yes, this has been discussed plenty when it was written. Though people new to
the App Store may still find it useful.

